# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  восстановитьHKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E966-

## larisav7

Доброго времени суток. На Win 10 не обнаруживался CD дисковод.Вобщем вместо нужного ключа реестра удалила  из HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Class\{4D36E966-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} «UpperFilters» и «LowerFilters». Возможно ли восстановить? Комп уже несколько раз перезагружался ища неполадки и восстановление системы делала, но ничего не помогло...

----------


## Jedy

Странно, у меня на вин10 вообще таких стр. параметров нет.... Могу скинуть ветку HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E966-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.

----------


## Jedy

Да и зачем вообще было в реестр то лезть...

----------


## Aikei

> Доброго времени суток. На Win 10 не обнаруживался CD дисковод.Вобщем вместо нужного ключа реестра удалила  из HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Class\{4D36E966-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} «UpperFilters» и «LowerFilters». Возможно ли восстановить? Комп уже несколько раз перезагружался ища неполадки и восстановление системы делала, но ничего не помогло...


Пуск->Командная строка->Правый клик "Запуск от имени администратора"->"sfc /scannow" (без кавычек)
Если после проверки скажет, что некоторые системные файлы восстановить не удалось, то всё то же самое, но последний пункт меняем на "dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth"

----------

